# Elective visa and permesso di soggiorno



## vteotl (3 mo ago)

Hello ,
During my first year in Italy on the permesso di soggiorno, am I allowed to change locations?
Assuming my landlord allows me to terminate my 1-year with enough notice, can I move to another apartment or region ?
I think I have read somewhere that the police may check on you. Is that for someone on the permesso di soggiorno or someone who has applied for residency?
Does anyone know, or have any experience in this?
Thanks!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You can move but haven't you applied for residency? If you change towns you need to notify the change. If you're in the same town you don't .

The local police should have checked on you when you first applied for residency. Not that the check is that serious. Often all they do is look for you name on the mailbox.


----------



## vteotl (3 mo ago)

Perhaps I've used the wrong terminology.
Let's say I've arrived in Italy via the elective visa. Within 8 days, I need to apply for the permesso di soggiorno.
What I'd like to know is, am I allowed to move during the first year, or do I need to stay in the same apartment for 12 months?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You can move . The only thing is you might need to update your residency. You need to file for residence.


----------

